# Sticky  Rv Towing Tips



## Scooter

This has been posted once before. Because others have joined I thought it should be posted once again for those inquiring with Tow questions. When I first started researching RV'S , TV'S Tow issues etc.., I found this to be one of the best comprehensive reads on the web. An excellent read, with great recommendations, guidelines and common sense approach to RV'ing and Towing. Helped me significantly in making decisions and choices that would cost $$$$$ .

click


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great article, scooter!
Thanks for posting it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty

Good find...

actually that was the first site i found before i bought my trailer -- really helped a tremendous amount...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Maybe a MOD could pin that link? Guys?


----------



## NDJollyMon

Done


----------



## Piecemaker

Scooter

Your post here makes for very interesting reading really whether you know the stuff or not its a great refresher.

Many thanks for all the work putting it together.

Maybe you should bring this up front again for other new trailer owners to read.

Again Many thanks.

Brian


----------

